# MOS part 3



## Migrant13 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Secundino (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! Great Restrepia!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 8, 2015)

Such great flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow! That Phrag Greve de Lecq is one of the best dallesandroi hybrids I've seen!! And those album Paphs!! :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2015)

Makes me look forward to the next show!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful.. Love that threesome album combo of tonsum, villosum and charlie.. such rarities..


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2015)

I like the villosum aureum


----------

